# Citizen



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Having come to watches via Seiko and being VERY brand loyal to them for a long time I have to admit that I never gave Citizen a chance.

However, after recieving the Citizen Wingman for my birthday...










....and checking out the Orca, Ecozilla and Skyhawk I'm pretty darn impressed!

So, what are people's opinion of Citizen now a days? Are there any Citizen owners out there that want to share their love for the brand? Basically I want some POV's before I make my watch collection 20% Citizen! lol


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> So, what are people's opinion of Citizen nowadays?


As a generalization - that (especially true of their chrono's) the *dials are always too 'busy'*. :thumbsdown:

This is a Citizen 3530 - their 1980's equivalent of the Seiko 7Axx series, I looked (long and hard) at a while back:










I mean, is their really any need to have the chrono' button functions on the dial ring spacer ? :no:



levon2807 said:


> ....and checking out the .... Skyhawk I'm pretty darn impressed!


And the Skyhawk's especially. :grin:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

JMHO. Hard to beat Citizen's Eco-Drives for reliability, features-for-the money, and, generally, styling. Drawback is integrated bracelet on many models. Their automatics and battery-powered quartz (not Eco-Drives) -- "fair to middling".

An example, a new cal.E760 w/PC, sapphire crystal, guilloche dial, 2 powersave modes, independent hour-hand adjustment, and 100M WR, for under $100 delivered (2007 prices though).


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

Not being loyal to a particular brand myself I choose them on individual merits. This orca is a belter an its my favourite at the moment. I love the ecodrive aspect an the look of it. I looked at the wingman an was impressed as its a good lookin peice but must agree with seikofan the dials generally are too busy.....

Each to there own eh?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

yeh i agree value for money they are as good as it gets . i also have the same watch but am still trying for an aqualand jp 2000 i cant find a reasonable priced one anywhere.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm more impressed with some of the older Citizen such as this Saturation diver 800m:



















Amazing stuff IMHO :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i like many makes of watches but i have to say imho citizen do some watches that just look very different imo and i love my 1982 ana the most of all.all the best woody77


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive had quite a few citizens over the years vintage chrono's ,divers, and they all have been very reliable and very individual. i dont know what it is about them but its definately my favorite brand of watch for quality and vfm they cannot be beat.im currently eying up a wingman as its half price right now in a high st jewellers.

here are some of my past and present citizens.














































for me its buisier the better but they are all great watches.


----------



## RichUK (May 27, 2011)

Guys, the Orca looks fantastic, one question for those that have them; what straps can be fitted? Is it a dedicated rubber strap only?


----------



## MrLion (Mar 6, 2011)

RichUK said:


> Guys, the Orca looks fantastic, one question for those that have them; what straps can be fitted? Is it a dedicated rubber strap only?


The Orca usually comes with a rubber strap, but you can get a titanium bracelet veriosn. The problem is the uniqueness of the bracelet attachment design which means you can't really use a NATO or change for another bracelet.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I like quite a few different models. I've an Eco-drive GMT, and another, earlier model Eco-drive, with a semi-rigid stainless steel band but a pretty clean looking face. I've also got a collection of the Independent 1481010 range, including two of the stainless steel LED models, the ultimate fashion models.

My favourite though has to be the titanium SkyHawk, real presence on the wrist and so light you can almost forget you're wearing it;


----------



## Ryan1984 (Jul 31, 2010)

Only owned an Ecozilla, but can honestly say it was one of the best 'bang for buck' watches I have ever owned









Ryan


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

I have an eco drive watch. I generally buy watches of that price bracket for general use or a specific need I but have to say I have not been overly impressed. My dad rates them quite highly so I can only assume that they were of a higher quality back in his day. Some of the watches I have seen on display in the photos just look as a previous poster said "Too buisy" I dont mind a watch that multi functional but I do like one that I can actually read the time from.

I think someone else on the forum picked up a citzen who works in the emergency services. Personally I would have gone for a Pulsar or Casio but thats just me.


----------



## RichUK (May 27, 2011)

MrLion said:


> RichUK said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, the Orca looks fantastic, one question for those that have them; what straps can be fitted? Is it a dedicated rubber strap only?
> ...


Shame, ok, thanks for that 

Going back to the original poster, I have 3 Citizens, an auto, a quartz battery, and an Eco, and love them! I don't find them busy, that's too general a statement, it depends on the model and what the owner wants  The over-riding thing for me is the FIT. Citizens fit really well, on me anyway, and seem to wear smaller, without looking smaller, because the lugs are short. Second for me on a quartz type is the Eco drive system. This really is good, probably the future for medium to good watches, and I see Seiko are now going that way from Kinetic. Third is reliability, my oldest is over 15 years and still going strong. Then there's range and availability, good servicing etc etc


----------



## siw1800 (Jul 27, 2011)

RichUK said:


> Guys, the Orca looks fantastic, one question for those that have them; what straps can be fitted? Is it a dedicated rubber strap only?


As I understand it, the black only comes on rubber, the blue one can be rubber or bracelet but the finishes mean you can't take the bracelet off the blue and put on the black because the bracelet only comes in Titanium. For this reason alone, I got the blue one. Only fault, to my mind, is with it being titanium, it looks like it should be hefty but it weighs nothing. I like my watches to remind me they are there. The Eco Zilla does that in spades.

I also have a few chrono's, mainly new and a ny54, left hand crown, had 3 at one point but they were too similar.

I judge the watch for itself, not it's brand, only thing you NEED to know is Seiko and Citizen are quality, so no worries there.

All my own opinion and open to debate.

Simon


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the only experience i have of citizens is the zilla i have on my wrist at the mo......massive value for money.....and im liking that wingman you have there


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i have just got this one had a week it has a very plane face but still looks very nice imho nice big size to, and imho very well made for what thay cost i had a citizen 200m diver that i got in 1995 for Â£115 and only sold it last year and it was still keeping very good time no sevice and it had a hard life.i sold for Â£85.so how good is that this watch has the same movement in it all the best woody77.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

woody77 said:


>


I've liked Citizens since the late 70-early 80's...in fact I had one the same as Woody's (pic credit to Woody...sorry mate , but there aren't any other pics as good as this...hope you don't mind me 'borrowing' it) Have to agree with Seikofan, the modern Citizens are too 'busy'


----------

